
FDA says stop using all THC vaping products - rbranson
https://www.fda.gov/news-events/press-announcements/statement-consumer-warning-stop-using-thc-vaping-products-amid-ongoing-investigation-lung-illnesses
======
rapjr9
I wonder if anyone has looked at whether it is simply the heat causing the
damage. I see 200W mod kits on the web, which is a lot of heat to be inhaling.
Maybe some vape pens are missing a filter which cools the vapor? Or the vapor
doesn't get cooled as much if the pen is used continuously and starts to warm
up? Seems like an obvious possibility.

